# Schrift soll wie "gestanzt" wirken!



## Speedy21771 (4. Februar 2008)

Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem:

Ich möchte gern einen Schriftzug gestalten, der in etwa wie das "American Chopper"-Logo aussieht (siehe Anhang). Kann mir vielleicht bitte jemand erklären, wie ich den 2. Teil (im Beispiel das Wort "Chopper") so abgesetzt dargestellt bekomme?

Im Voraus schon einmal ein riesen DANKE!


----------



## janoc (4. Februar 2008)

Versuch einmal die Ebenenstile "Schatten nach innen" und "Kontur" auf einen Text anzuwenden. Bei den Einstellungen der Kontur stellst du die Füllung auf radialen Verlauf und änderst bei einem Schwarz-Weiß-Verlauf das Schwarz auf dunkelgrau.


----------



## hierbavida (4. Februar 2008)

dies ist eine 3D-Schrift, dafür gibt es Generatoren. Mit Ps kann dies nur nach modelliert werden. Einen einfachen Weg bietet janoc an. 
Eine andere Alternative wäre das Textmaskierungswerkzeug, hierbei wären 2-4 Ebenen erforderlich. Die Maskierung müsste in den verschiedenen Ebenen gefärbt werden, dh entweder die Fläche oder die Kontur ist zu füllen. Ebenfalls müsste vorher die Schrift gespreizt werden, weil die Effekte Platz benötigen. 
Eine Herausforderung wäre es, diesen Schriftzug mit Formebenen zu erstellen.


----------

